# Indonesia Defense Industry



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

I will not repeat any information that I have posted in Indonesia strategic Industry thread, Indonesia Defense Equipment and Arm export Thread, and Indonesia Aerospace Forum thread. This will be a new information and more likely about new sales for domestic users and new development of defense equipment. 

*Brimob (Police Paramilitary unit) Order 100 Rantis Maung 4x4 Pindad




*


----------



## Indos

Those 100 Maung Pindad tactical vehicle has already been received by Brimob unit (Police Paramilitary unit). PT Pindad has also introduced its new rifle, SB2-V5 A1, to Sabhara unit (police).










Source:








Gaharnya Rantis 'Maung' 4x4 Korps Brimob Polri Buatan Pindad


Koprs Brimob Polri juga dilengkapi dengan mobil rantis 'Maung' yang gahar produksi PT Pindad. Lihat lebih dekat di sini.




www.detik.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Army using Pindad SS2 rifle






Australian Army using SS2 Pindad rifle during exercise with Indonesian Army.

Australian Army soldier Private Samuel Constable from the 5th Battalion, The Royal Australian Regiment, shoots on the range during Exercise Wirra Jaya at the Baturaja Training Area, South Sumatra, Indonesia.


----------



## Indos

PT Pindad has several factories in Java island, this is the head office in Bandung, West Java. PT Pindad invited Ahmad Dani, Dewa 19 personnel (rock band) family to visit the Head office in Bandung, West Java. We can see how civilians uses Pindad rifle without any problem.


----------



## Indos

*Indonesian Aerospace*

Inside NC 212i Production facility

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Elang Hitam MALE UCAV*


----------



## Indos

*Inside CN 235 MPA*


----------



## Indos

*Badak Pindad*










*Anoa Pindad




*





*Harimau Medium Tank (Pindad/FNSS)




*


----------



## Indos

*Private Sector (Avionics)

PT InfoGlobal*






*InfoGlobal CEO*






*Exporting avionics for Malaysia Air Force Hawk Squadron*






*Company Profile*


----------



## Indos

*Joint Development KF21/IFX Program

(ADD Korea, KAI Korea, Indonesian Aerospace)




*


----------



## Indos

*Private Sector (PT Lundin/North Sea Boats)

STEALTH missile boat*


----------



## Indos

*Defense ID, SOE holding defense company*


----------



## Indos

*Private Sector*

PT Respati


----------



## Indos

Pindad medium tank can use standard car transport truck


----------



## Indos

PT Pindad targets civilian market with their new product, Morino. This is EV (Electric Vehicle).


----------



## Indos

*Private Sector*

PT-76, BTR-50, and LVT-7A1 undergoing retrofit in PT Lumindo Artha facility.


----------



## Indos

PT PAL Indonesia Leads National Shipyard in Warship Refurbishment Project​




Figure 1. The President of the Republic of Indonesia, Mr. Joko Widodo, together with the Minister of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia, Mr. Prabowo, and his staff witnessed the signing of the MoU on the warship_Refurbishment_Project on November 02, 2022. Source: Company documentation

(Jakarta, 02 November 2022) Indonesia as a maritime country with a large enough sea defense strength, closely related to the _refurbishment _program for the warship fleet, in order to support the maximum performance of the TNI in carrying out operational functions, especially the Navy. DEFEND ID through PT PAL Indonesia as the defense industry in the field of the sea dimension and PT Len Industri (Persero) as the holding company, is committed to answering these needs by cooperating with the Ministry of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia.

Witnessed by President Joko Widodo in the main area of the IndoDefense 2022 exhibition, the CEO of PT PAL Indonesia Mr. Kaharuddin Djenod and Mr. Bobby Rasyidin CEO of PT Len Industri (Persero) signed a warship _refurbishment _contract with the Head of the Land Facilities Agency (Kabaranahan) of the Indonesian Ministry of Defense Marsda TNI Yusuf Jauhari.

*"A total of 41 warships will be repaired to meet the Minimum Essential Force (MEF). Because the time required to carry out this refurbishment is quite short, so the Indonesian government in this case the Ministry of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia gives confidence to PT PAL as the lead integrator," said Mr. Kaharuddin Djenod.*

The_refurbishment_program itself has a very strategic and crucial value, especially in supporting the success of the Navy's duties.

"_PAL's role as a lead integrator itself is not limited to being a sole contractor. Furthermore, so that PAL can explore the potentials of the maritime industry in Indonesia. Therefore, PAL also acts as a coordinator for shipyards in Indonesia to jointly succeed this government program_," added the CEO of PT PAL Indonesia after signing the contract.

In its implementation, PT PAL Indonesia as_the lead integrator_of the national shipyard, will lead and cooperate with 9 (nine) shipyards throughout Indonesia with the approval of the Indonesian Ministry of Defense.

*With amulti-year scheme, the refurbishment project consists of ship conversions, and it is planned that there will be the installation of surface to surface missiles (SSM) as well as the addition of weapons integrated in theCombat Management System (CMS) and repowering to restore basic functions and improve performance as the main combatant ship. In addition, for warship fleets such as KCR and PKR, navigation and communication systems will alsobe upgraded.*

Through the_refurbishment_program, it is hoped that it can provide added value both materially and strategically, not only for PT PAL Indonesia as the _lead integrator _but also for the designated national shipyard. As is well known, with the government's confidence in the national defense industry, it will have a significant economic impact.

"_With the current implementation of IM4 at PT PAL, it will provide significant benefits in the continuity of projects, including in this refurbishment project. So that PAL together with LEN and the Ministry of Defense as users can monitor in real time the progress of the ongoing project_," concluded Mr. Kaharuddin.

As a maritime defense industry that is closely related to the supporting component industry, it will directly drive the economy from the micro level to the macro level. _"It is hoped that with the holding of the DEFEND ID Defense Industry BUMN, it will increase the TKDN (Domestic Component Level) to 50% for key technologies and to become the world's top 50 industry in the defense industry in 2024,"_ said the Minister of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia Mr. Prabowo Subianto at the launch of DEFEND ID in April 2022.









PT PAL Indonesia Pimpin Galangan Kapal Nasional dalam Proyek Refurbishment Kapal Perang


(Jakarta, 02 November 2022) Indonesia sebagai negara maritim dengan kekuatan pertahanan laut yang cukup besar, erat kaitannya dengan program refurbishment terhadap armada kapal perang, guna […]




www.pal.co.id


----------



## Indos

N219 military version






Civilian version





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1300232147489736


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587818694935281665


----------



## Indos

Weapon locating radar, made by tech company belonging to ITB (Institute Teknologi Bandung)

Status : Operation


----------



## Indos

A cutaway model of PT PAL 143 meter frigate - Indo Defence 2022. Credit to FPXAllen.






Taken by Mandala (Indonesia PDF member)


----------



## Indos

PT PAL 163 meter LPD. Got confirmation that this the LPD design for UAE (Mandala)


----------



## Indos

Pindad Medium Tank, Harimau.


----------



## Indos

PT PAL and PT Lundin collaboration, Missile Boat with NSM.


----------



## Indos

*Private sector*

Photo by Mandala during Indodefence 2022

*SSE P6 ATAV with RCWS




*


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

*Private Sector*

Turkish and Indonesian companies will jointly develop training and simulation products​

Havelsan and PT. Falah Technological Innovation will develop shooting simulator, parachute simulator and flight simulator​








Perusahaan Turki dan Indonesia akan kembangkan bersama produk training dan simulasi


Havelsan dan PT. Falah Inovasi Teknologi akan melakukan pengembangan shooting simulator, parachute simulator dan flight simulator - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr


----------



## Indos

*Private Sector*






Infoglobal signed a cooperation agreement with BAE Systems at the Indo Defense Expo & Forum 2022 on November 3, 2022 at JIEXPO Kemayoran Jakarta. This collaboration was carried out ceremonially by President Director Adi Sasongko and Michael Salkeld as BAE Systems Regional Director Indonesia. The signing of this collaboration is a continuation of the Indonesian Air Force's Hawk 100/200 Upgrade program.

In this collaboration, Infoglobal will receive technical and material support to support the TNI-AU's Hawk Mk 109 aircraft upgrade. The agreement covers overhaul of major components and provision of data interfaces on existing avionics systems along with reach back services to a UK-based technical team.

It is hoped that this technology transfer process can accelerate the development of the original system that will form the core of the new Hawk Mk 109 aircraft system. Michael Salkeld hopes this agreement will provide Infoglobal with the data it needs to develop the Hawk 100/200 avionics and extend the aircraft's life into the next decade.

*To date, Infoglobal has produced more than 200 units of avionics for Indonesian Air Force aircraft, ranging from the Hawk 100/200, KT-1B, to the C-130 Hercules.*





__ https://www.facebook.com/101662914934829/photos/a.108368880930899/640057501095365


----------



## Indos

Pindad gets several order during IndoDefense event 2022, including 6000 of Pindad vehicle (Anoa APC and Morino tactical vehicle)







*Closer look, Morino




*


----------



## Indos

PT LEN Industry gets order of 11.000 tactical bike (Electric) from Defense Ministry in Indo Defense event 2022. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537331850808467461


----------



## Indos

New Hospital Ship made by PT PAL Indonesia for Indonesian Navy.






Not yet put on Wikipedia list









List of equipment of the Indonesian Navy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Indos

*Private Sector*

Indo Defence 2022: PT Tesco launches water-jet-propelled variant of KCR-60M attack craft​*04 NOVEMBER 2022

by Ridzwan Rahmat*






A model of PT Tesco's KCR-60M fast attack craft was first unveiled at the Indo Defence 2022 exhibition in Jakarta. (Janes/Ridzwan Rahmat)



Indonesian private shipbuilder PT Tesco Indomaritim (Tesco) has launched a water-jet-propelled variant of the Kapal Cepat Rudal 60 Metre (KCR-60M) fast attack craft (FAC) for the Indonesian Navy.

The matter was confirmed with _Janes_ at the Indo Defence 2022 exhibition, which is taking place in Jakarta from 2 to 5 November.

A contract to build the vessel was awarded by the Indonesian government to Tesco in 2021, said Tesco's director for defence and government sales, Jasni Basuki. However, he was not able to give further details of the contract and the vessel's launch date at the time of publication owing to confidentiality concerns.

According to Basuki, the Tesco variant of the KCR-60M was conceived in-house and features a slightly different design when compared with existing vessels of the type that has been built by PT PAL Indonesia.






Indo Defence 2022: PT Tesco launches water-jet-propelled variant of KCR-60M attack craft


Indonesian private shipbuilder PT Tesco Indomaritim (Tesco) has launched a water-jet-propelled variant of the Kapal Cepat Rudal 60 Metre (KCR-60M) fast attack craft...



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

*Private Sector*






--------------------------------

Indo Defence 2022: Indonesian firm bags contract to supply RCWS on Anoa armoured vehicles​*03 NOVEMBER 2022

by Ridzwan Rahmat*

Indonesian firm PT Respati Solusi Rekatama (Respati) has secured a contract to supply the Indonesian Army with its locally developed remote controlled weapon station (RCWS).

The system, which is said to have been designed and built fully in-country, would be installed on the Indonesian Army's Anoa armoured personnel carriers. The contract was signed in late 2021, and it covers the delivery of 11 RCWS units.

Speaking to _Janes_ at the Indo Defence 2022 exhibition in Jakarta, a representative from the company said its weapon system, which has been dubbed as the Respati RCWS, promises ease of maintenance and low running costs when compared with similar offerings from other companies.

“In addition to that, issues pertaining to equipment malfunction and spare parts can be solved significantly faster, given that most of our suppliers are local,” said the representative, adding that the Respati RCWS was selected by the army after a six-month evaluation period.






Indo Defence 2022: Indonesian firm bags contract to supply RCWS on Anoa armoured vehicles


Indonesian firm PT Respati Solusi Rekatama (Respati) has secured a contract to supply the Indonesian Army with its locally developed remote controlled weapon station...



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

PT AeroAsia Interior work on N219​November 6, 2022 / by Author Rangga Baswara Sawiyya






AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – On November 4, at the Indo Defence 2022 Kemayoran Jakarta exhibition, Production Director of PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) Batara Silaban and President Director of PT AeroAsia Interior (AAI) Ziske Taufik signed a cooperation agreement in the field of N219 aircraft interior development.

The N219 interior development program is a design and development activity carried out jointly between PTDI and PT AAI.

This collaboration is expected to encourage an increase in the Domestic Content Level (TKDN) and build the independence of the domestic aerospace ecosystem through the use of local industries.

N219 interior development includes concept design, detail design & analysis, design integration, component manufacturing, _sub-assembly_, _final assembly_, and prototyping.

Including for testing and the process of submitting certification to the Directorate of Airworthiness and Aircraft Operations (DKUPPU), Ministry of Transportation of the Republic of Indonesia.

As well as developing the capacity of human resources in the field of aviation technology utilizing facilities and infrastructure of research, development and engineering facilities, dissemination and joint scientific publications.

The domestically designed aircraft, named _Nurtanio _by President Joko Widodo, can accommodate 19 passengers and serve short-haul flights.









PT AeroAsia Interior garap interior untuk N219


AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) - Pada 4 November bertempat di pameran Indo Defence 2022 Kemayoran Jakarta, Direktur Produksi PT Dirg




www.airspace-review.com


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588849550110126080


----------



## Indos

*PT PAL Indonesia Presents Autonomous Submarine at Indodefence 2022




*

The CEO of PT PAL Indonesia, Mr. Kaharuddin Djenod, signed an MoU with Diehl Defense, represented by Helmut Rauch as the CEO of the German company. The development of unmanned submarines is the answer to the needs of maritime defense, especially underwater defense.

The development of the design and development plan for the autonomous submarine itself is currently underway at PT PAL Indonesia.

In its production, the Autonomous Submarine is planned to have a higher domestic component level (TKDN) than other warship products. Autonomous submarines are not owned by many developed countries.














Siap Kuasai Teknologi Kunci, PT PAL Indonesia Hadirkan Kapal Selam Autonomous pada Indodefence 2022


(Jakarta, 02 November 2022) Dalam upaya menjaga kedaulatan negara dan memenuhi kebutuhan pertahanan bawah laut Indonesia, PT PAL Indonesia tengah mengembangkan produk terbaru yakni Kapal […]




www.pal.co.id


----------



## Indos

*PT PAL Indonesia new program, autonomous submarine. *


----------



## Turingsage

Indonesia to become second country to buy Brahmos


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Indo Defence 2022: PT PAL unveils autonomous submarine concept​*07 NOVEMBER 2022

by Ridzwan Rahmat*

Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL has unveiled a locally designed autonomous submarine concept at the Indo Defence 2022 exhibition.

Speaking to _Janes_ at the exhibition, PT PAL described the concept as a testament of the shipbuilder's latest capabilities and said it has been conceived with support from the Indonesian Ministry of Defense (MoD).

The concept is known as the Kapal Selam Autonomous (KSOT) and it has an overall length of approximately 25 m, a diameter of about 4 m, and a submerged displacement of about 262 tonne. According to PT PAL's CEO Kaharuddin Djenod, PT PAL has designed the KSOT such that it can be assembled at its facilities in Surabaya within 12 months.

It will be able to take on light combat operations with decisions aided by onboard artificial intelligence systems, he said, adding that the KSOT is more than just an “underwater drone” as it will be equipped with lethal effectors in addition to sensors and monitoring equipment.






Indo Defence 2022: PT PAL unveils autonomous submarine concept


Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL has unveiled a locally designed autonomous submarine concept at the Indo Defence 2022 exhibition.



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589949469818294273


----------



## Indos

*PT Pindad

Pindad SS2-V4 Rifle






Pindad tactical vehicle and Pindad developed gutling gun*






*Pindad Medium Tank






Other Pindad products*


----------



## Indos

*Dislitbangau Tests Operational MK-81 Bomb Live at Abd Saleh Air Force Base*














In order to reduce dependence on foreign products and as a form of self-sufficiency in the defense industry in the country, Dislitbangau will conduct operational trials of the MK-81 Live bomb at Abd Saleh Air Force Base in Malang. Tuesday, (15/11/2022).



https://tni-au.mil.id/dislitbangau-uji-coba-operasional-bom-mk-81-live/


----------



## Indos

Indonesian developed smart bomb prototypes. Designed to be put on Aircraft and MALE UCAV.


----------



## Indos

Badak Pindad is seen during military exercise


----------



## Indos

*Private Sector*






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588087102935388162


----------



## Indos

*Private Sector and SOE join cooperation*


Jakarta, 21 April 2021

*Infoglobal and NTP Sign Cooperation Agreement Maintenance Research Engine Hawk 109/209*​Marketing Infoglobal





_CEO of PT. NTP, Tarmizi Kemal Fasya Lubis (left) and CEO of Infoglobal, Adi Sasongko (right) sign MoU Research Maintenance Engine Hawk 109/209 (20/04/21)_

CEO of PT. Infoglobal Teknologi Semesta, Adi Sasongko and CEO of PT. Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi (NTP), Tarmizi Kemal Fasya Lubis sign Cooperation Agreement research maintenance Engine Hawk 109/209 on Tuesday, 20 April 2021 at Studio Bela Negara, Ministry of Defence of Republic of Indonesia.

This signing of agreement is conducted on the event Ngopi Daring Bela Negara Bersama Industri Pertahanan and witnessed by Dirtekindhand Ditjen Pothan Kemhan, Laksma TNI Sri Yanto and the officers and also broadcast live via Zoom.

Infoglobal and NTP cooperates for research maintenance Hawk 109/209 engine. Adi Sasongko said that this project is started from a challenge to revive Hawk aircraft, in which it is not only talk about the engine but also the avionics, the work that comes together.

The cooperation which is motivated by the ideals of nation independence in the field of defense technology, is welcomed by Dirtekindhan Ditjen Pothan Kemhan, because it is in line with the Ministry of Defence program, Defence Industry coaching. One of the points of the program is cooperation in order the defence industry ecosystem in Indonesia can collaborate to produce defence equipment needed.

With this cooperation between Infoglobal-NTP, the Hawk 109/209 can be life extended.






infoglobal.co.id


Infoglobal has grown to a competent company in electronic and information technology. The main focuses of the products are aviation electronic device called Avionics. Infoglobal also develops some applications software, including training and implementation services.




m.infoglobal.co.id


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Jakarta, 21 April 2021
> 
> *Infoglobal and NTP Sign Cooperation Agreement Maintenance Research Engine Hawk 109/209*​Marketing Infoglobal
> 
> View attachment 898390
> 
> _CEO of PT. NTP, Tarmizi Kemal Fasya Lubis (left) and CEO of Infoglobal, Adi Sasongko (right) sign MoU Research Maintenance Engine Hawk 109/209 (20/04/21)_
> 
> CEO of PT. Infoglobal Teknologi Semesta, Adi Sasongko and CEO of PT. Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi (NTP), Tarmizi Kemal Fasya Lubis sign Cooperation Agreement research maintenance Engine Hawk 109/209 on Tuesday, 20 April 2021 at Studio Bela Negara, Ministry of Defence of Republic of Indonesia.
> 
> This signing of agreement is conducted on the event Ngopi Daring Bela Negara Bersama Industri Pertahanan and witnessed by Dirtekindhand Ditjen Pothan Kemhan, Laksma TNI Sri Yanto and the officers and also broadcast live via Zoom.
> 
> Infoglobal and NTP cooperates for research maintenance Hawk 109/209 engine. Adi Sasongko said that this project is started from a challenge to revive Hawk aircraft, in which it is not only talk about the engine but also the avionics, the work that comes together.
> 
> The cooperation which is motivated by the ideals of nation independence in the field of defense technology, is welcomed by Dirtekindhan Ditjen Pothan Kemhan, because it is in line with the Ministry of Defence program, Defence Industry coaching. One of the points of the program is cooperation in order the defence industry ecosystem in Indonesia can collaborate to produce defence equipment needed.
> 
> With this cooperation between Infoglobal-NTP, the Hawk 109/209 can be life extended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> infoglobal.co.id
> 
> 
> Infoglobal has grown to a competent company in electronic and information technology. The main focuses of the products are aviation electronic device called Avionics. Infoglobal also develops some applications software, including training and implementation services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.infoglobal.co.id



The upgrade and life extension program for about 32 Indonesian Hawk 200/100 have been accepted by both Minister of Planning and Minister of Finance this year. BAE System will be included on the program.

*Worth of the program is 63.5 million USD*


----------



## Indos

GCI Radar Function Test​
Nov 15, 2022





GCI Radar performance is expected to sniff air targets up to a distance of 515 km (photos : Defense Studies)

Balitbang of the Indonesian Ministry of Defense again conducted a function test on the GCI Radar, to further mature the system and the perfection of the radar that will be the guardian of the Indonesian sky.

This function test was reviewed directly by the Head of Balitbang of the Ministry of Defense and the Director of Business & Cooperation of PT Len Industri (Persero).






Radar Ground-Controlled Interception (GCI) R&D activities were carried out by PT Len Industri (Persero) together with PT LAPI ITB, PT Radar Telekomunikasi Indonesia (RTI) and PT Infoglobal Teknologi Semesta who joined the GCI Radar R&D KSO and were supported by the Balitbang Kemhan of the Ministry of Defense.









PT Len Industri (Persero) on Instagram: "Bandung 09 November 2022 - Balitbang Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia kembali melakukan uji fungsi pada Radar GCI, untuk semakin mematangkan sistem dan kesempurnaan radar yang akan menjadi penjaga langit Indo


PT Len Industri (Persero) shared a post on Instagram: "Bandung 09 November 2022 - Balitbang Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia kembali melakukan uji fungsi pada Radar GCI, untuk semakin mematangkan sistem dan kesempurnaan radar yang akan menjadi penjaga langit Indonesia. Uji fungsi ini ditinjau...




www.instagram.com





PT LEN Industri CEO, Bobby Rasyidin, leading other SOE defense companies in 2021 stake holders meeting


----------



## Indos

*Private sector*

Keel Laying Ceremony of 2 Offshore Patrol Vessels 90 meters for the Indonesian Navy at PT Daya Radar Utama Shipyard.


----------



## Indos

*Korea-Indonesia Join Development program*

Second prototype of KF21 successfully made its maiden flight in 10 November 2022. AlhamduliLLAH.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590949794666926082


----------



## Indos

*Defense Minister Prabowo Visits ITB, Affirms Full Support for Defense Technologists*


Wednesday, November 3, 2021






Bandung - Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto on Wednesday (3/11) visited the Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB) to exchange ideas with defense technology experts regarding the contribution that can be made to the advancement of national defense.

During the meeting, Defense Minister Prabowo emphasized the Ministry of Defense's support for the efforts and innovations of technology experts from ITB through the signing of a joint agreement between the Ministry of Defense and ITB on the Implementation of Education, Research, Development of Science and Technology that Supports National Defense.

The joint agreement was signed by Defense Minister Prabowo and ITB Chancellor Prof. Reini Wirahadikusumah. The agreement is intended to realize a strong and independent Indonesian national defense through collaborative activities in education, research, development of science and technology.

“The progress of defense technology depends on scientists. We really need you. We are ready to try to support your efforts and innovations," said Defense Minister Prabowo at the ITB Campus, Bandung, Wednesday.

Also attending the meeting, the Secretary of the ITB Institute, Prof. Widjaja Martokusumo, Head of the Institute for Innovation and Entrepreneurship Development, Dr. Joko Sarwono, Dean of the Faculty of Mechanical and Aerospace Engineering Prof. Tatacipta Dirgantara, Head of the Center for Defense and Security Technology Technology Djarot Widagdo, Ph.D, and researcher in the field of Defense Technology Dr. Joko Suryana and Prof. Suhono Harso Supangkat.

*At the event, Defense Minister Prabowo also had the opportunity to see some of the results of research and development carried out by ITB, including the development of AESA Radar and Passive Radar which were the result of joint research and development with the Balitbang Kemhan.*

ITB is also developing a fighter plane simulator and an unmanned aircraft simulator together with Balitbang Kemhan and PT DI and developing natural materials for the manufacture of bullet-proof vests, as well as propellant raw materials for rockets. In addition, ITB is also developing unmanned aerial vehicles for serial surveillance of natural resources and the boundaries of the Republic of Indonesia.

In addition to ITB, previously in September, Defense Minister Prabowo visited Airlangga University (Unair) and the Sepuluh Nopember Institute of Technology (ITS) and signed a similar cooperation in the field of education, research, and the development of science and technology that supports national defense. (Public Relations Bureau).


















__





Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia







www.kemhan.go.id


----------



## Indos

Ilham Habibie and PTDI Reveal Aerospace Technology for the Next 20-30 Years​Stories from Tempo.co
7 hours ago

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - The aerospace industry including PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (*PTDI)* must adapt its technology to _mega trends _in the future. According to the President Commissioner of PT Regio Aviasi Industri, *Ilham Akbar Habibie*, there are three factors that must be prepared by the Indonesian aerospace industry in the next 20-30 years.

"Not only related to energy, but also the concept of building aircraft by optimizing materials and reducing waste," he said during a panel discussion, Friday afternoon, November 18, 2022.

*Also read: Airbus and PTDI Sign Agreement to Expand Partnership*

The discussion took place online and offline at the Faculty of Mechanical and Aerospace Engineering, Bandung Institute of Technology (*ITB).* The title of the discussion, Application of Future Technology in the Development of the National Aerospace Industry.

According to Ilham, aircraft materials can be reprocessed from aircraft that are no longer fit to fly. "We_ modify_, we process it again into a new aircraft," said the eldest son of BJ Habibie, the Father of Indonesian Technology who pioneered the aircraft industry in the country, this.

The second factor is related to net zero emissions. Someday, according to Ilham, there will be aircraft that use _batteries in a hybrid_ manner. Currently, with the existing technological status, such an aircraft cannot be imagined to be able to fly tens to hundreds of passengers to thousands of kilometers.

At the very least, Ilham said, the _hybrid _aircraft engine can be pushed for _taxiing_, _take off_, _landing_. Then to an altitude of 35 thousand feet above sea level, the energy of the aircraft could be diverted to batteries and could fly far. "The engine of the aircraft could have been designed smaller," he added.





The CN235 type aircraft owned by PT Dirgantara Indonesia which is used for domestically made bioavature tests, Monday 6 Semptember 2021. PTDI

Then the third is digital simulation for wider use. The power of _artificial intelligent _technology is said to be able to solve the problem of design weaknesses and make simulations of use in terms of passengers and pilots. "The extreme is that we can fly in one _metaverse_ environment," Ilham said.

In addition, according to him, the shape of airplanes will probably change by reducing the number of components that now reach hundreds of thousands. As a result, the production of aircraft will become environmentally friendly, the complexity and duration of their manufacture will be reduced.

Production Director of PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) Batara Silaban agrees with Ilham's thoughts. In addition to still producing CN-235, NC-212 aircraft, PTDI is said to be entering the commercialization stage of *the N219 aircraft*. "Now again the focus is on commercialization of N219," he said.

Meanwhile, in terms of key technology, PTDI was asked by the government to master one of them from cooperation with South Korea in the manufacture of fighter aircraft. "But there are limitations, not all key technologies we can get," Batara said, adding that aircraft material technology is also part of the plan, as well as the ability to integrate _engineering _and _manufacturing_.



Ilham Habibie dan PTDI Ungkap Teknologi Dirgantara 20-30 Tahun ke Depan


----------



## Indos

*Rocket technology

LAPAN (Indonesia Space and Aerospace Government Agency) *tested RX450 rocket in 2020






*PT Dahana *which is part of SOE defense holding (Defend ID) tested their MLRS system and indigenous RHAN 122 B rockets in 2019.


----------



## Indos

*Indonesian wind tunnel*


----------



## Indos

*Private sector*

Developer and Manufacturer: PT Radar Telekomunikasi Indonesia (RTI)
This is radar made by Indonesian national company uses 60 % local content
Status : In Operation by Indonesian Army
Research fund from Indonesian Army (TNI-AD)


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600114869340352514


----------



## Indos

*PT PAL Indonesia, first cutting steel Merah Putih Frigates (Arrowhead based design). 

Friday, December 9, 2022. Surabaya, East Java*


----------



## Indos

*Cruise Missile Program





*


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH.

Finance Minister has approved Indonesian Minister of Defense acquisition program to buy 10 N219. It is intended for Army. General Dudung previously has visited the company. Expected contract to be signed in 2023.


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Aerospace also has simulator division and has made CN235, Superpuma, and N219 simulators. The first time the company made simulator is for Malaysia Armed Force which is CN235 simulator, delivered in 2004.









PTDI produksi simulator pesawat CN-235 dan super puma


Banyak orang tidak tahu, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) selain memproduksi pesawat terbang, juga memproduksi beberapa alat peraga untuk ...




www.antaranews.com





-------------------------

*N219 Simulator*
Location is in Indonesian Aerospace

*





Superpuma Simulator for Indonesian Air Force




*


----------



## Indos

Jakarta (02/11) PTDI and the Ministry of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia agreed on a contract for the Procurement of Fixed Wing Transport/Cargo Moderate Aircraft in the form of 1 unit of CN235-220 along with supporting material/equipment with a contract value of IDR 748 billion.

The contract document was signed by the Main Director of PTDI, Gita Amperiawan and the Head of the Defense Facilities Agency, Air Marshal TNI Yusuf Jauhari in Function Room Hall D of the Indo Defense Expo and Forum 2022.

The signing of this contract was witnessed by the President of the Republic of Indonesia Joko Widodo and the Minister of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia, Prabowo Subianto, Cabinet Secretary, Pramono Anung, the Commander of the TNI, the Chief of the National Police, the Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Air Force, the Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Army, the Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Navy.

*CN 235-200*










*Cockpit*






*Assembling facility in Indonesian Aerospace*


----------



## Indos

All of the vessels are designed and produced in Indonesia by local companies














_Teluk Bintuni_-class tank landing ship​From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






The *Teluk Bintuni class*, Indonesian designation *AT-117M* is a class of tank landing ships that is being built indigenously for the Indonesian Navy by various Indonesian local shipyards. It was announced that the Indonesian Navy intends to acquire a total of twelve vessels of the same class with some modifications from the lead ship to improve ship's capability.[2]








Teluk Bintuni-class tank landing ship - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesian Air Force CN 235 MPA




*





*CN 235 Next-G



*

*Paris Airshow 1997



*


----------



## Indos

*New CN 235 for Indonesian Navy






Inside Indonesian Navy CN 235 MPA*


----------



## Indos

Indonesian engineers and 2 Indonesian Air Force test pilots who are currently in South Korea. Those test pilots from Air Force have already gotten Aerospace Engineering study in ITB (Institute Technology Bandung) for 4 years so they are engineers too.


----------



## Indos

*CN 235 MPA and N 219 MPA domestic sales potency*


In 2013, then defence minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said Indonesia needed 33 NC-212s MPA and 21 CN235s MPA “to fully control its territory”.

NC 212 MPA demand will likely be replaced by new N219 MPA where Indonesian Aerospace has made cooperation with other national company, PT InfoGlobal to make N219 MPA version using Info Global products.

------------------------------

*Current inventory*

Indonesia Armed Force has 1 CN 295 MPA (Navy) and 7 CN235 MPA (2 Air Force planes and 5 Navy planes) and 6 NC 212 MPA (Navy).

*Sales Potency for MPA planes (for Indonesian Armed Force)

CN 235 MPA (21-8) = 13 planes 
N219 MPA (33-6) = 27 planes

PS: 

Recent order of 1 CN235 for Indonesian Navy is for transport role and very possible order (Has been approved by Minister of Finance) of 10 N219 for Army is for transport role as well. 

Previous order for 9 NC 212 for Air Force (3 has been delivered) is not for MPA role*

--------------------------------------

Ministry of Defence order for nine NC212i aircraft is in different configurations. Of the nine aircraft, four are available in troop transport configuration, four in aerial photo and artificial rainmaking configuration, and one in the navigation training configuration.


----------



## Indos

The Production Supervision and Function Test of the Joint Production Program UCAV Mission System Class MALE TA activities have been carried out in 2022 at PT Len Industri (Persero). This program is the 4th year of mastery of UCAV Class MALE Mission System technology by PT Len Industri (Persero) as part of the development of MALE UCAV Elang Hitam with Scope of Work EH1-B Data Alignment, GCS Upgrade Design System and On Board Test Bench for Proof of Concepts (UCAV).

Function testing activities are carried out by verifying the proof of technology on the UCAV Flight Control, Roll and Pitch Mission System features developed by PT Len using the UAV Wulung platform as a visualization.

It is hoped that the mastery of the UCAV MALE Mission System technology can realize the independence of the Defense Industry in producing UCAV MALE to fill the needs of the Indonesian Air Force in maintaining the sovereignty of the Republic of Indonesia through the air.

*Mission System Development 2019-2022




*










Indonesian Aerospace (PTDI) document about progress of MALE UCAV Elang Hitam *per December 2020* for their work share (design, system integration, and manufacturing) on the program.


----------



## Indos

Fifth PT PAL KCR 60 has passed acceptance test. Average speed is 29.2 knot with maximum speed is at 30.5 knot


----------



## Indos

*PT PAL Indonesia KCR 60-meter Fast Attack Missile Boat.*


----------



## Indos

*PT PAL Indonesia new built LPD passed its acceptance test




*

















After being launched by the Chief of Naval Staff (KSAL) on August 15, 2022, the Hospital Ship dr. Radjiman Wedyodiningrat-992 is entering the stage of testing its ability to sail at sea. This test is also often referred to as the Sea Acceptance Test (SAT), in which all main equipment and systems and supporting elements are tested optimally to determine the ship's main capabilities.

Met on one occasion, Mr. Iqbal Fikri as the Chief Operating Officer said "The procurement of this hospital ship is of course a manifestation of the Government's commitment as well as a proactive step in responding to Indonesia's geographical conditions which are in the ring of fire so that potential disasters are possible to occur in our midst" said Mr. Iqbal Fikri.

The SAT which lasts for 4 days, from 16 December 2022 to 19 December 2022 will be held in the waters of the Java Sea. A total of approximately 490 joint personnel from the PT PAL Indonesia Team, the BRS Shipbuilding DN Yekda Task Force, the Classification Bureau (LR), the Materials Worthiness Team and the Function Test Monitoring of the Indonesian Navy Headquarters to prospective ship crews participated in the SAT agenda.

The SAT series begins with the Compass Adjustment process, Ship Condition (Water Ballast setting), Main Engine and Propulsion System performance adjustment settings and Bow Thruster. Then carried out progressive speed testing and Endurance Test and Bow Thruster Test. This was followed by testing the ship's maneuvering capabilities, such as the Turning Circle test, Z-Manouvering test, Williamson turn test, Reverse test, Stoping test and Crash Stop Astern test. The Anchoring test was carried out at a seawater depth of +/- 80 meters. As well as the Noise & Vibration test carried out in parallel during the Endurance test. The importance of this series of tests is to ensure the ship's performance meets the specifications according to the design plan / contract.

Despite the challenges arising due to the Covid-19 pandemic, COO PAL believes that "Planning and execution accuracy as well as mitigations that we might realize, we continue to push for acceleration so that it doesn't have too much impact on the production process. As the main command, we continue to orchestrate the entire production team massively and inclusively starting from the management level of Division Heads, Project Managers, Coordinators to activity executors, so that targets can be achieved on time and with proper quality. Because PT PAL as the largest shipping industry in Indonesia must be able to become a pioneer in the development of modern and high-tech defense equipment.

SAT hospital ship dr. Radjiman Wedyodiningrat-992 has met the parameters of success, one of which is achieving a maximum speed during full load conditions, namely an average of 18.3 knots (gps), exceeding the target given, namely 18 knots, and even reached a speed of 19.7 knots. The optimal results obtained from the various tests in this SAT are an important step towards the completion and handover process of the hospital ship, to the Indonesian Navy. The SAT agenda was closed with the implementation of the Heli Landing Test (part of the Heli Deck Party), namely testing of Helicopter Landing Facilities & Equipment on a ship capable of carrying 3 helicopters (2 helicopters in the helideck and 1 helicopter in the hangar) with a ground strength capacity of 11 tons MTOW ( maximum take off weight).

"The seriousness of all PAL personnel together with the Government and the Indonesian Navy in building this hospital ship is a concrete manifestation of the fulfillment of domestic defense equipment. Not only able to build, but PT PAL is also able to become an integrated MRO service provider so that all Marine Defense Forces are always in prime condition when carrying out their missions and operational functions, said the COO of PT PAL Indonesia.


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607362771250982912


----------



## Indos

Fourth NC 212i ordered by Indonesian Air Force (9 planes total order) has been delivered this late December by Indonesian Aerospace. 










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608000228711628802


----------



## Indos

*PT PAL Indonesia program*

Number three is unlikely to get approval in my opinion from Minister of Planning and Minister of Finance

See also number five, it is likely related to assault ship programs that I mentioned in below this post. The program targets massive 120 fast attack missile craft construction but the program will be conducted gradually, and the tendency is also to give some portion of it to private national shipyard like PT Lundin.

---------------------------------------

*Based on a letter from the Ministry of Defense Number B/158/I/2022/BARANAHAN dated January 7, 2022 regarding the Assignment of PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) as Lead Integrator indhan modernization of Marine Matra Defense Equipment for the following projects:*


----------



## Indos

Discover first tank boat in the world jointly developed by Belgium JCD & Indonesia PT Pindad​
3,555 views Premiered Dec 30, 2022
Discover the first Tank Boat in the world jointly developed by the Belgian Company John Cockerill Defense and Indonesia companies PT Pindad and PT Lundin to offer an high speed patrol boat armed with a 105mm cannon. The Tank Boat® incorporates the CMI Defence Cockerill® 3105 high pressure 105mm weapon system aboard an advanced composite catamaran hull specifically designed by PT Lundin.


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608902615860912132
-------------------

The contract look like will be given to local companies

1. InfoGlobal (Avionics)
2. Nusantara Turbine dan (and) Propulsion (Engine), PT NTP is a subsidiary company of Indonesian Aerospace, specializing on industrial turbine and plane engine MRO
3. Possibly Indonesian Aerospace for airframe refurbishment


----------



## Indos

Lundin Reveals X-33 Light Strike Boat / USV combo​





PT Lundin revealed its newest product the X-33 Light Strike Boat and Unmanned Surface Vessel at the ongoing Indo Defence 2022 show.

The Indonesian privately-owned shipyard is highlighting the X-33 which was based on the requirements from the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) for a fast strike boat armed with anti-ship missiles. The requirements also call for the ability to fit multiple boats inside the well deck of the Makassar-class LPDs of the Indonesian Navy.

Armed with a pair of Naval Strike Missiles (NSMs), the boat is powered by two 2,000 HP diesel engines driving a pair of waterjets. It can reach a maximum speed of 50 knots, a cruise speed of up to 30 knots, and a range of 990 km with 9 knots cruising speed.

PT Lundin expects that the first prototype of the boat is expected to be launched in the next 18 months.









Lundin Reveals X-33 Light Strike Boat / USV combo


PT Lundin revealed its newest product the X-33 Light Strike Boat and Unmanned Surface Vessel at the ongoing Indo Defence 2022 show.The Indonesian privately-




gbp.com.sg


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Indos said:


>



Dahana is credible company under Defense ID (SOE defense holding company)


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

7th F16 A/B that has undergone refurbishment and upgrade in Indonesia is delivered to Indonesian Air Force


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

At the end of 2022, the Tesco Indo Maritim Company tested a fast boat ordered by the Indonesian Army.

This ship was ordered in 2021, named FIC (Fast Interceptor Craft) with a length of 24 meters.

Later this fast boat will be used by the Yonbekangad unit (army supply battalion).

FIC 24 specifications:

★ Maximum speed: 50 Knots
★ Cruising speed : 27 Knots
★ Crew : 5 people
★ Troops : 31 fully armed men
★ RCWS Weapons : 12.7mm and 7.62mm

At the stern, it is designed in the form of a slipway to launch 1 unit of RHIB boat or 2 units of jetski.

The FIC 24 Tesco will complement the existing TNI-AD assault ships, namely the commando KMC which is also made by PT. Tesco Indo Maritim.


----------



## Indos

This is small fast boat for Navy. Produced by different national company, PT Infinity Global Mandiri



FACILITIES – Infinity Global Mandiri


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612411725109919745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612411842839871490


----------

